# hyderabad biryani



## gudipudi (Dec 26, 2006)

greetings........

has any body ever heard of hyderabad biryani?????

If no.......no worries .....

but do take some time to know about it .....

its an mouth watering dish.

cheers


----------



## solon magrizo (Jan 1, 2007)

Solon magrizos is a fantastic cook. I once had the pleasure of attending a dinner party at his house and I was thoroughly impressed. His seared foi gras is simply to die for. It was cooked to perfection with a savoury apricot glaze. Of course, the desert was fantastic as well, orange chocolate soufflé served with homemade sorbet. Absolute heaven! I have never in my life eaten a more delicious and satisfying meal. I look forward to the next evening I will be fortunate enough to share in his company again.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Solon Magrizo... I'm confused. Are you congratulating yourself or are you not Solon Magrizo?


----------



## mikelombardy (Jan 9, 2007)

It a Indian Dish :
Chicken and rice cooked together with lot of spice and sometimes a tinge of saffron.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm doing some Biryani now. Will post some picks later. It's a try before i cook for my friends and family. Interesting dish.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Ok. I finished it. Chicken Biryani. Here's one of many videos to show Biryani (nice señorita here).






And here's a great explanation in Wikipedia with some hints about its probable Persian origin.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biryani

The dish is delicious, very tasteful and spicy. The rice (I used Blue Bonnet, couldn't find Basmati) comes dry, colorful, spectacular. It takes time, but following step by step, it works nicely.

Some picks:

1 The marinade of the chicken.





  








v2qw7r.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 22, 2012








2 Rice with fried onions and ghee and spices over the chicken.





  








212zj29.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 22, 2012








3 The dough to seal the lid and fresh coriander.





  








2drtlj.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 22, 2012








4 Once uncovered and cooked





  








dr68i.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 22, 2012








A great dish for special ocasions. Be brave and try it.


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Interesting recipe. Thanks for posting.

We are quite fond of Indian cuisine, and it is relatively easy finally, to obtain the vast array of Indian rices, spices, condiments and products from India, in the Madrid Capital however, it is relatively a rare commodity in the Gargano Peninsula, Puglia.

Making note of the recipe for future usage.

Thanks for posting pictorial and recipe.

Margaux Cintrano.

Margcata.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Looks great Ordo,

The video with Padma Lakshmi was nice. I made Turkish delight today, its setting. I hope to post pics when ready, takes 24 hours to air dry.

Petals.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks margcata and Petals. I must confess i saw that video about 275 times, cause i fell absurdly and hopeless in love with the girl. She's sweet. Good luck with the Turquish delight. We'll wait for the pics. There are a lot of Biryani videos in Youtube. Quite an interesting and complete food.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

'Indian' restaurants abound here in the UK. Indeed, Indian cuisine is the second cuisine here! Mind you, most of the Indian restaurants are actually cheffed by Bangladeshis.

One of my favourite local restaurant is called Oloroso and the owner/chef is Tony Singh, a Sikh, who worked as a chef for a time on the royal yacht Britannia. A Michelin starred indian Chen in London is Atul Kochhar, who own Benares.

I cook a lot of Indian curries and other dishes, too.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

That's great Ishbel. Will love to see some of you recipes. Indian means a complex number of schools of food that I just recently found in all its dimension, a prove of the vastness of my culinary ignorance. I've also discovered the real vegetarianism and the large amount of people that live long healthy lives without killing animals, an ethic problem that each day worries me more and more. This veg Biryani may be my next one:

http://www.kitchentantra.com/search/label/Biriyani/

Cheers.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Interesting video about Biryani. Some dish, i must say.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

I prepared this dish today with the milk-saffron et all.

Changed this: once the biryani's done, i add chopped fresh mint, cilantro and fried onions. NIce touch.

Ghee is important. Also to infuse the rice with spices.


----------



## kippers (Aug 31, 2012)

Good job ordo.I love a good "ruby"


----------



## sjtrance (Nov 2, 2012)

The best recipe I've used for Hydrabadi Biryani was one I found on youtube. The video itself is kind of hilarious, but trust me, the results are amazing.


----------



## kippers (Aug 31, 2012)

another fan here, I use this method to make chicken biryani.


----------

